# BOSTON | Pike Parcels 12-15 | 122m | 400ft | 32 fl | U/C



## massp88 (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.boston.com/businessupdat...nd-boylston/by4ZjY20G9uFw260qDdLFM/story.html



















Aerial of the site as it looks today:



















http://www.bostonredevelopmentautho... Weiner Ventures - Samuels and Associates.pdf

Further details on their proposal.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

> BOSTON | Pike Parcels 12-15 | 400 Ft | 32 Floors | Proposed


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?f=1724&a=1129

Please use the correct format next time! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

http://www.bostonplans.org/getattachment/6353d346-f438-432d-9ddc-26b500d59507


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

U/C
Photos from today May 22
IMG_6737 by Bos Beeline, on Flickr
IMG_6762 by Bos Beeline, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*August 2:*

Charlesgate by Dan P. Lowe, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Above ground level now

IMG_0363 by Bos Beeline, on Flickr


IMG_0360 by Bos Beeline, on Flickr


IMG_0496 by Bos Beeline, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*February 11:*

DJI_0551-HDR by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By Boston02124 on archBoston:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*March 29:*

IMG_1082 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

4/26

IMG_6445 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/18

IMG_0656 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/4

IMG_7617 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_7590 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/21

IMG_1407 by Phil, on Flickr


----------

